# What's the problem with German's



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

A good friend of mine has been in Canada for nearly four & half years and is still waiting for her paperwork! What's the problem with the German / Canadian relations?
We got our Provincial Nominee/PR within 18 months from UK so I can't see the problem.
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

MandyB said:


> A good friend of mine has been in Canada for nearly four & half years and is still waiting for her paperwork! What's the problem with the German / Canadian relations?
> We got our Provincial Nominee/PR within 18 months from UK so I can't see the problem.
> Anyone got any ideas?


What paperwork is she waiting for and what is her present residence status?


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi
Once again there has been a change of application - this seems to have been the problem all along. She has now got this answer back:

Well the application was sent Sept 28-2009. For permanent residence it takes 3-6 months until you get an answer. So really, we are almost at the 3months border. There is a service online that tell you what your status is and mine says: 

“We received your application for permanent residence on Sept 28-2009.

We started processing your application on November 9-2009”

But my question was why would it take over 3 years to get to this point. Are all German's having the same problem?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

MandyB said:


> Hi
> Once again there has been a change of application - this seems to have been the problem all along. She has now got this answer back:
> 
> Well the application was sent Sept 28-2009. For permanent residence it takes 3-6 months until you get an answer. So really, we are almost at the 3months border. There is a service online that tell you what your status is and mine says:
> ...


To the best of my knowledge application timelines vary considerably based on where it is processed. The following website provides some information.
Application Processing Times: Applications Processed Outside of Canada


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*PR*

[Yes I know about the processing times but as she has been in Canada working on a work visa which gets renewed time and again for about 3 years. Why the delay. It's very frusting.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

MandyB said:


> [Yes I know about the processing times but as she has been in Canada working on a work visa which gets renewed time and again for about 3 years. Why the delay. It's very frusting.


It has nothing to do with her being of German ancestry.


----------

